# comptia a+ where to begin



## jquisgard (Jun 12, 2010)

I was going to go for CNNA classes at a local college and now I hear that comptia A+ is the best place to get started. Sounds good to me. Problem is What is the best way to go about geting this cert. Let me clarify, not just get the cert (no dumps), But legitimately learn the material. Local school dont seem to have any answers for me unless i'm interested in CNNA.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Get the COMPTIA A+ Complete study guide Deluxe Edition! I am reading that book right now as we speak, I am taking the test on June 23rd and illegitimately learning the material. Its at least 1000 pages of information containing 19 chapters on everything the A+ covers. It also comes with tons of practice questions and an Extra CD which has tons of videos on how to do things.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Most colleges will offer the A+ classes as part of the classes required for other certifications or degree's. But the people working at the college may have no idea what the classes are for, lol. They may call them computer hardware and software classes or operating systems and have no idea that they help obtain the A+ cert.

Look through the courses for the CCNA and you'll probably see something about intro to computer hardware and another for operating systems.


----------



## michael747 (Jun 7, 2010)

The A+ certification is the best place to start, because it covers a little bit of everything
a technician should know. It also makes it easy to go on to other certifications as well.

I loved the mike Meyers books and videos, as well as some others that I can't remember.
Don't limit yourself to one resource, every publication has their strong points and weak points, but once you combine them, they work great together.


----------



## jquisgard (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I guess I was just a little "shocked" when I googled this and learned that essentially one just can study for this and believe that your ready to take the test. Not that im complaining. I suppose its a great thing, but doesn't this fact kind of devalue the cert.


----------



## jquisgard (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry whan I said "believe" I meant have faith in yourself.:


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think it devalues the certification at all. I believe that after you read the book, memorize your notes, watch the videos, and do the practice questions you've got the material. 

Its viewed as an introductory certification anyway. The employers want you to get a basic understanding of the material presented in the A+, so you can use that in your entry level job once they hire you. 

They do not want to just hire any random person who doesn't know what they are talking about. By having this certificate you are telling them you have a basic understanding about hardware, troubleshooting, networking, and security.


----------



## jquisgard (Jun 12, 2010)

I know you are right army. Like I said I was shocked. I'm fairly new to the computer world. I am an electrician and I was expecting a more "structured" system for certification. We'll I suppose it is up to the individual to make sure he fully understands material, after that its sink or swim huh.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Pretty much. It's all what you want in life.


----------

